# pics of msa torks



## bmabe114 (Nov 14, 2010)

just bought a set of 14" msa torks wanted to see if anyone has pics of these rims on their bikes...also thinking of going with mudlites will 27 or 28's be a better choice and will there be any clearance issues on a non lifted brute force...is that a good trail/mud tire..thnx


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

you will not have any clearence issues with that size tire. do you do more trail or more mud riding? there is a few threads in this section about which kind of tire to run


----------



## bmabe114 (Nov 14, 2010)

more trail than mud but have a little creek near my house that backs up and gets sloppy and want to be able to go through it when I go to it...lol...can get a set of mudlite xls for a little over 400 in both sizes that is why I was thinking on those


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=5344


----------



## sawhead (Feb 7, 2011)

you might be able to get supergrip superlites cheaper...they wear better are are tougher overall...a good all round tire regarless of what the rumors are about mudlites...not a true mud tire but they will get thru just as much as any other all terrain tire (mst,swamp fox,,etc) will,plus they are one of the best a/t tires in the sand...here's my torks...


----------



## sawhead (Feb 7, 2011)

superlites


----------



## bmabe114 (Nov 14, 2010)

only problem with superlites is they dont make em for 14"S


----------



## sawhead (Feb 7, 2011)

doh,yer right


----------

